# HAF-X frontpanel reboot



## Own3r (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Cooler Master!

Ich habe das folgende Problem zwar schon gelöst, bitte aber darum eine mögliche Ursache des Problems zu finden und evtl. bei der Produktion den Fehler zu beheben.

Das Problem, welches nicht gerade selten bei dem HAF X auftritt, äußert sich so: Sobald ich das Frontpanel meines Gehäuses mit einem USB Headset, einem  Kopfhörer oder einem anderem USB Gerärt berühre, startet mein PC neu. Es handelt sich um eine ESD Entladung, allerdings ist mein Gehäuse richtig geerdet.
Das Frontpanel wurde schon getauscht, was aber keine Besserung brachte.

Die eigentlich Lösung ist es, den Reset Switch vom Mainboard zu lösen (wie ich es im Moment nutze). Die Ursache kann also nur mit dem Reset Switch zu tun haben.

Mein Thread im offiziellen Forum zeigt, das auch andere User von dem Problem betroffen sind. Cooler Master Forum • View topic - HAF-X frontpanel reboot

Gibt es irgendwelche Tips, wie man das Problem mit dem Reset Switch beheben kann, sodass ich ihn wieder aktivieren kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## StormyMaster (1. Juni 2011)

Danke für das Feedback - ich werde mal nachfragen.


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juli 2011)

habe das selbe problem gibt es schon eine lösung


----------



## StormyMaster (12. Juli 2011)

Danke für Deine Anfrage.
Das Problem wird derzeit untersucht und ich melde mich, sobald ich mehr weiß.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 12.07.2011 um 16:07 ----------

Das nenne ich Timing 

Die Zentrale sagt:



> In such cases we will provide spareparts free of charge…



Wendet Euch bitte direkt an den RMA-Support auf der Webseite. Die Jungs dort klären das dann mit Euch. Das geht auch auf deutsch.
*Wichtig:* Bitte schreibt das *Kaufdatum *und die *Seriennummer *mit in Eure Anfragen!


----------



## Own3r (12. Juli 2011)

Das Toppanel wurde bei mir ja schon ausgetauscht und das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Oder sind das wieder neue Toppanels?


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juli 2011)

ja leider habe ich keine rechnung mehr also ist das für mich nix oder?


----------



## StormyMaster (13. Juli 2011)

@Own3r

Nein, das sind noch die selben Panels. Ich schau mal was sich da machen lässt.


@dragonlort

Ich frage mal nach.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 13.07.2011 um 14:44 ----------

Ich kann von hier aus leider nicht mehr für Euch tun.
Wendet Euch an die Jungs von der Technik-RMA und hakt da nochmal nach.


----------



## dragonlort (19. August 2011)

Guten Morge
So seid ich ein neues netzteil habe vorher _SuperFlower SF550P-14P Black Edition 
und jetzt das Corsiar HX 750  ist das system nicht mehr abgestürzt wen ich vorne an der front was anschließe also lag es am netzteil. 
Vieleicht hilft diese info jemand weiter der das selber problem hat.
_


----------



## Rurdo (19. August 2011)

hmm, bis auf das das Case eine extreme Brummkreiselverwirrwarrungsluftspirale  ne, ernsthaft, die Filter vor den großen 200er lüffis hättet ihr ruhig welassen können... machen das Luftgeräusch ziemlich laut!
aber nen kurzschluss am FP hats bisher noch nicht gegeben... selbst mit meinem Rasurbo nicht D


----------



## dragonlort (19. August 2011)

dan haste zimlich glück gehabt hatt nämlich echt genervt machste grade was willst dan übertragen päng und der fährt neu hoch


----------



## Rurdo (19. August 2011)

ich stell mir das grad vor:
1: wo ist dieser **** USB stick ...
2: ahh da isser!
3: angesteckt! 
4: Oo wasn jetz los? 
5: PC neustart.
6: hmm, oh jetzt gehts.
7: ***** der ist zu klein *** [wilde flüche inbegriffen]
8: Fenster auf
9: Computer nehm
10: Fenster zu


----------



## dragonlort (19. August 2011)

Ja so ungefähr ''


----------



## KH-Horus (24. November 2011)

Hallo.
Das Thema ist zwar schon 3 Monate alt, aber eine Lösung steht hier trotzdem nicht.

Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem! (USB Stick rein -> Monitor aus) Selbst eine Berührung des Sticks reicht.


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2011)

Die Lösung ist ziemlich banal: Man muss einfach den Reset Switch vom Motherboard entfernen und das Problem ist weg.


----------



## KH-Horus (24. November 2011)

Also den Resetschalter vom panel oder den Button vom C4F?


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2011)

Ok, hab noch mal korriegiert. 

Du musst den Reset Switch vom Front Panel am Mainboard entfernen.


----------



## KH-Horus (25. November 2011)

Aber dann ist doch der Resetknopf unbrauchbar. Ist doch auch nicht wirklich eine Endlösung.


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2011)

Der ist dann zwar unbrauchbar, was mich auch ein wenig stört, aber das ist die einzige Lösung. Das Problem liegt also am Schalter im Frontpanel, jedoch konnte/hat Cooler Master noch nichts dazu gesagt.


----------



## StormyMaster (25. November 2011)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du das Problem auf diese WEise isolieren konntest, Own3r?
Wenn ja, gebe ich den Leuten in der Zentrale mal den Tipp es damit zu versuchen.


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2011)

Ich habe alle Stecker, bis auf den Reset Switch vom Frontpanel, am Mainboard eingesteckt. Seitdem ich es so habe (jetzt schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr), kann ich ohne Probleme die Front USB Ports nutzen.
Sobald ich ihn wieder anstecke, tritt das Problem sofort wieder auf - ich habe alles schon getestet.


----------



## StormyMaster (25. November 2011)

Hast Du zuvor nicht geschrieben, du habest das Netzteil gewechselt? Oder verwechsel' ich gerade etwas? Will nur sicher gehen, ehe ich die Leute in der Zentrale darauf hetze


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2011)

Ich hatte das Netzteil testweise ausgetauscht, jedoch hat es keine Besserung gebracht. Ich kann zu 100% den Reset Switch für das Problem verantwortlich machen.


----------



## KH-Horus (25. November 2011)

Dann sollte CoolerMaster das mal untersuchen und ein gefixxtes Panel ausliefern.


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2011)

Fände ich auch ganz toll, wenn Cooler Master das macht.


----------



## StormyMaster (30. November 2011)

Update:

Offenbar gab es beim HAF-X vereinzelt auftretende Probleme - allerdings nicht aus Gehäuse-Chargen, die in D erhältlich waren. Ihr müsst Euch da leider an die RMA-Abteilung wenden.


----------



## Own3r (30. November 2011)

Wird bei den Gehäusen wirklich nach Land differnziert?

Ich schildere der RMA Abteilung mal mein Problem und hoffen auf eine Lösung.


----------



## KH-Horus (30. November 2011)

Habe mich auch mal an den Support (von dem Link) gewendet. Mal sehen was da rauskommt.


----------



## Own3r (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nun eine Antwort bekommen.



> Thank you for your inquiry.
> We can send you a new I/O panel with audio. Can you give us the serial number and purchase receipt for checking the warranty?
> 
> Best regards,
> ...



Was soll "I/O panel with audio" heißen? Ich habe ja schon mal ein neues I/O Panel (Frontanschlüsse) bekommen, wo man USB, ESATA, Mikrofon und Kopfhörer anschließen kann.


----------



## KH-Horus (2. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir stand nichts mit audio. Der will deine Seriennummer (Rückseite vom Case).



> [FONT=&quot]Thank you for the information. We will send you a new I/O panel. [/FONT]


Mal hoffen, dass das was bringt.
Hab von anderen gelesen, die duch das Panel ihr Mainboard geschrottet haben. Wehe mir passiert das auch.


----------



## Own3r (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal die Seriennummer und den Kaufbeleg geschickt. Vielleicht hilf das neue Panel, da es nochmals überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## KH-Horus (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie lange wirds dauern? Kommt ja bestimmt ausm Ausland.


----------



## Own3r (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke nächste Woche sollten wir die schon haben. Lange dauert das bei CM nicht, die Antwort kam ja auch sehr schnell.


----------



## dragonlort (5. Dezember 2011)

Guten abend 
Also bei mir ist das problem weg seid paar monaten, aber es lag nicht am reset zwitch, sondern am mein altes netzteil das lag nicht auf die gummi schine sondern dazwischen. Und seid ich das neue größere habe alles prima.


----------



## Own3r (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Netzteil kann ich jedoch ausschließen, da ich mit allen Netzteilen das Problem habe. Ich werde nun ein neues I/O Paneln von CM bekommen, was hoffentlich das Problem löst.


----------



## KH-Horus (5. Dezember 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich werde nun ein neues I/O Paneln von CM bekommen, was hoffentlich das Problem löst.


 Geht mir genauso, Netzteil steht auch perfekt auf dem Gummi

EDIT: Soll wohl diese Woche kommen, laut Support.


----------



## KH-Horus (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Gummifüße sollen ja eigentlich endkoppeln, aber mein HAF-X steht auf dem Teppich. Kann das evtl. damit zutun haben?


----------



## Own3r (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Füße sind nicht schuld, da die Erdung über das Netzteil geschieht. Also hat der Unterboden keine Auswirkung.


----------



## KH-Horus (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist jetzt da und wird eingebaut, sobald ich die Zeit finde.
Musste das Packet vom Zoll abholen


----------



## KH-Horus (23. Dezember 2011)

(editiert, war zu schnell)

Hast du deins auch schon?


EDIT: Mir ist gerade etwas sehr eigenartiges passiert. Ich wahr elektisch aufgeladen, wegen Teppich, und habe das Case an der Seitenwand berührt und habe eine "gewischt" bekommen wodurch der PC rebootete. Also quasi das Selbe wie beim USB Stick.

Was kann da für ein Problem vorliegen und was kann man dagegen machen?

EDIT2: Also bei mir hat das neue Panel 100% geholfen.


----------

